# Doe pulling fur



## stonygarden (Mar 7, 2014)

I recently acquired a doe for free.  She's a cute little brown doe of mixed breeding.  She was unfortunately housed with her son.  She had a litter the day before I got her.  There was no nest box (previous owner didn't know she was pregnant) so she had them on the wire and they froze.  All this time she's been housed with her son.  It's been 28 days since I got her and she is pulling fur. 

I put a nest box in her hutch.  I'm hoping for 1 headed bunnies.  This entire litter (if all goes well) will end up in freezer camp.  I don't want to keep or sell inbred bunnies.

Jingles for the little brown doe for a successful kindle!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Mar 7, 2014)

It's called line-breeding.. Some people do it to better traits in some cases.. Sounds like your in for a litter, Good luck!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 7, 2014)

Good Luck!


----------



## P.O. in MO (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't worry about 2 headed bunnies.  Breeding brother and sister is bad but what happened is done sometimes intentionally.  Hope you have a big heathy litter.


----------



## stonygarden (Mar 9, 2014)

She had at least 6 last night.  I didn't want to mess with them too much.

Babies are underneath an impressive amount of momma's fur.


----------



## P.O. in MO (Mar 9, 2014)

I know what you mean, sometimes it's 2 or 3 days before I have an accurate count if it's cold and I don't want to uncover them for very long.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah babies 

We have 1 doe that makes us wait a week before we can look.  She guards the nest box.


----------



## Petty (Mar 10, 2014)

Congratulations. But why should they end up in freezer camp.


----------



## stonygarden (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm breeding my rabbits for meat so the majority of them will be going to freezer camp anyways.

There are a total of 8 babies.  Looks to be about half and half of brown and blonde colors.  The doe is a fantastic mom.

After some thought and research I will keep a male and female to replace to bucks that were supposed to be does. 

One of the bucks I'll be selling is super aggressive with does and the other one has very little interest and can't get the job done.


----------

